# Euramobil a770hs 2003



## barksand (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can get hold of an owners manual for this motorhome?
I have recently purchased it and have real problems as a first timer understanding all the control panel functions.
The seller was great but im fed up of keep having to go back with the van to ask them stupid questions!
i would be happy to pay for one


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

If you e mail Euramobil and send to Petra Lang, She is the customer services rep or whatever they call it. I have contacted her on several occasions and she has always managed to help.
Also, is it your control panel you need help with or more general info. I have all sorts of manuals and your Euramobil may use the same (many do) The electrics on mine and I think on most are CBE and there are manuals available. Let me know a bit more of what you need and I will see what I have
Dave


----------



## barksand (Jan 3, 2012)

*Euramobil*

Hi
It's the control panel and what the different bits mean really

I will take a photo and attach it to here if I can and you can advise if it is the same as yours

Many thanks for your response


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

If it is the same when you post a photo I have the CBE/Euramobil manual for it
Dave


----------

